# New Lexmark X7675 won't scan



## Shanlin (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought a new Lexmark X7675 all in one printer on Friday and installed it to my Toshiba Qosmio laptop (Vista). I used it to deposit a check to my bank using the bank's own Java based "scan to the web" program. All good. I have printed multiple things, from Word to the Web. All of this done through my WiFi. All good. 

Today, I tried to scan using Vuescan (used with my not so old HP all in one), but then discovered Vuescan is not compatible with my new machine. Fine. Tried using the software that came with it "Lexmark Productivity Studio", and the software logo comes up like it is loading, but just sits there. Restarted printer, computer (twice, thanks to that logo), gone to Lexmark.com (worthless), and now not really sure what to do. Without the Productivity Studio working, I have no control panel for the machine. Tried pushing scan button and scanning to the various applications it suggests, Adobe, Word, MS paint, etc. etc.

Should I uninstall and reinstall the software? My gut says it is a print driver not jiving with Vista, but I am unschooled in that arena. Any help is mucho appreciated.

Also, cannot for the life of me make it appear in the scanner tab of the control panel; tried installing 3 times, with and without disk.

Thanks!


----------



## Shanlin (Jun 5, 2009)

It was a print driver issue. Two downloads later, I am all fixed! Until my next Vista issue...


----------

